# FM Stocked!



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

www.fluffymail.com


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

There are some Nightlights and some fitteds left. Go get'em ladies!!!!


----------



## mals*nutrition (Jul 23, 2004)

i saw a post on this on diaper pin and i think i got 2 size 2 fitteds but it's taking forrrever to checkout. i hope i still got them!


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

hmmm, the website address isn't working for me.....strange


----------



## amberb (Jan 24, 2005)

I got one, and there are still quite a few left! Things really are bad when it's that easy







At least I finaly get a new lc


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

is there a new website? how come www.fluffymail.com gets me an error message?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

oooh, what did everyone get?


----------



## mama2liam (Jun 18, 2004)

I _totally_ was the first one there and literally looked at every single diaper instock







I don't like envelope fitteds though, so lucky for my CC!!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

I can't believe some are still there!! So nice!!!! I love their choice of fabrics







Marie, I used to not like envelope fitteds but now I'm loving them - they are so much easier to clean up


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I agree Susan, and much more absorbent also!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I am so totally excited..I scored!!!!! so so rare for me.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*
I am so totally excited..I scored!!!!! so so rare for me.


Yay Mary!!!


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

I got a size 2 fitted. I have to say, it's a sad day in my book that there are still diapers sittng there. WHAT is going on these days?


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

That was weird! There's still quite a few size1 and size2 fitteds. The one's that were left were too girly for me, but very cute I thought.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Uhoh. I'm concerned the cart may be overselling. I just bought the 2 fcb0 fitteds, and I have a confirmation email, but 1 of them is still showing instock.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momsmyjob*
I am so totally excited..I scored!!!!! so so rare for me.


Mary - congrats!! You've got a tie breaker on the way!! Did you get a sz 0??


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

I so love that limes size 2 envelope. LC envelope fitteds are my favorites!


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

I put the size 0's back since Matthew was 11lbs 13 ozs I checked the sizing and thought they might be too small but I got 1's and even a 2 for Matthew









I am soo totally shocked


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

How many of you have the last size 0 in your cart? I had it in mine, but I just can't justify it









It is so cute! Someone buy it!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

I already bought both size 0s. But, the cart isn't taking the green one out of stock. I paid and have a confirmation email and everything. I'm really concerned the Fluffymoms are going to have a big headache after this stocking.


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

grrrr.....I don't think i'll ever score..............


----------



## daysofelijah (Dec 4, 2004)

Hm I got the farm size 0 too...


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I got the purple Haze Size 2.

I had another one in my cart, but it wasn't my favorite print so I put it back


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

I got an email a little while ago. The cart did oversell, but the FM moms are so awesome. They're letting me order 2 custom NBs, instead of the one's that they had for sale, which I thought I had purchased.


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

Carli and Amy have the most incomparable customer service!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zexplorers*
Carli and Amy have the most incomparable customer service!


They really do! I don't want this thread to get pulled for becoming about CS, but they are always super quick to fix problems that occur, even when they're not their fault. Awesome WAHMs!


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

what prints are you going to pick?? What fun!!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

I think I've decided on the yellow animal toss and the blue celestial. They're both on the first page of fabrics. I want to keep it gender neutral. We won't find out what we're having for about 4 more weeks. I love so many of the prints, but a lot of them are really pink or girly. I figure they probably have a better chance of selling later if they're gn too. It seems that a lot of people don't find out what they're having and are hesitant to purchase gender specific items.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Congratulations to those of you that scored!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Usually they leave up the diapers for a few days. I love looking at them







but I guess this time once they sold, they took them down....how many were there?


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

There were 2 FCB0 fitteds, 6 size 1 envelopes, 6 size 2 envelopes, 6 size 1 nightlights, and I don't know how many size2 nightlights, because I wasn't in the market for those







. It seemed like they were mostly girly prints. Pretty, but not my style for the most part.

I think they took them down, because the cart was overselling. I think they're going to be sewing customs for a few weeks. We really should unchain the Fluffymoms from their sewing machines every now and then so they can at least have a potty break.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

You never know. If you were the first to snag the instock diaper, then it's yours.


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
We really should unchain the Fluffymoms from their sewing machines every now and then so they can at least have a potty break.


----------



## mrs rockstar (Apr 20, 2005)

Missed it...bugger for me, but phew for my credit card


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

NEWBORN DIAPERS! THEY STOCKED NEWBORN DIAPERS!!!!

Arg!!! Here I was having a hyperemesis day yesterday! OMG! I can NOT NOT NOT believe I missed a newborn fitted! And, the pics are all gone so I can't see what pretty pretty things they offered. Tell me they were all REALLY ugly, ok???







Darn it! Darn it! I have only 3 weeks left till EDD! *THREE WEEKS!!!* And, I timed my day to be sick wrong (plus i stocked yesterday and got flooded in my inbox while I was busy throwing up). Man! One of these days I'm not going to be pregnant (preferably in the next 3 weeks) and i'll stop throwing up and I'll actually score something at Fluffymail!

OH MAN! NEWBORN DIAPERS!!!!

Ok, moving into gratitude and away from disappointment. Well... I am glad that I have one LC sz0 fitted that I can put on my newborn when he/she arrives. It's not like I don't get to try a FM fitted on my little boy or girl. I have one. And, it was truly a special special gift.









I like AIOs. I like AIOs. I like AIOs. I have one LC fitted already. I like AIOs. I have three FCB AIOs. Relish the AIOs. Relish. Relish. Relish. Pet the AIOs. Pet the AIOs. Breathe.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lindsaylou*
How many of you have the last size 0 in your cart? I had it in mine, but I just can't justify it









It is so cute! Someone buy it!

T-r-y-i-n-g...h-a-r-d...t-o...n-o-t...b-e...s-a-d.
I-t...is...n-o-t...w-o-r-k-i-n-g.

I already have one in my stash. That is enough to say that I tried fluffymail sz0. That is enough. It's a sweet little fitted and I will cherish it more as a solo than if it had a partner.

Must say if ANYONE has buyers remorse on a sz0... please let me know.









Congrats to those who scored! Really. It's a hard thing to do! Even when the cart is overselling! Poor FM mamas. They REALLY are soooo nice.

Mama2Emerson, i think you made GREAT fabric choices.







I'm glad you scored. It's so hard to get in on a FM stocking in the 9 month window we're given! I hope it's not your last score before your baby comes, but if it is, I know you'll really cherish those two!







There's just NOTHING like a fluffy new FM dipe.


----------



## mrs rockstar (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
T-r-y-i-n-g...h-a-r-d...t-o...n-o-t...b-e...s-a-d.
I-t...is...n-o-t...w-o-r-k-i-n-g.

Lol, I'm with you!!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Ok, sorry. I didn't mean to whine. Please, excuse me. Here, I give you this to go along with my whine...

Something to accompany my whine.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jesamin*
Lol, I'm with you!!!









I guess misery loves company!

Would you like a SLICE?


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

Claire- Don't feel too bad.









They didn't have any FCB0 AIOs, just fitteds. And, honestly I wasn't thrilled with the fabrics, but I was thinking "Instock FCB0s!!! I don't care what they look like!"







So, I feel bad for the Fluffymoms having to sew customs for people, but I'm glad that I'm getting to pick the fabrics. I really don't need too many NB diapers, because I sewed a truckload for my sister's twins from the VB pattern, and she's going to loan them back to me. I'm trying to concentrate on small or size1 diapers, but size 0 FM was too tempting for me.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 30, 2004)

there is nary a diaper there now


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
Claire- Don't feel too bad.









They didn't have any FCB0 AIOs, just fitteds...

Thanks. I'm better now.







Just pregnancy emotions and lack of sleep talkin'! I know there weren't any AIOs, i was just saying that to make me feel better. It was my mantra!







and, i totally hear you about instock FCB... ya just gotta get 'em!







REALLY cool about your custom!


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

I cant believe I missed it. I check everyday and didnt yesterday. Went from cable to dial up and it just keeps me away







I would of loved 1 or 2 more size 0's before this little guy comes.


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

glad to hear there were mostly girly dipes







now I don't feel so bad

...there were custom slots?


----------



## krazy4mykids (Oct 17, 2004)

No there cart oversold. So those who bought oversold diapers were honored with a custom diaper of there choice. Same size and such just gotta choose your own material. Is what I am understanding. Its what they did last time there cart oversold.


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazy4mykids*
No there cart oversold. So those who bought oversold diapers were honored with a custom diaper of there choice. Same size and such just gotta choose your own material. Is what I am understanding. Its what they did last time there cart oversold.

gotcha! I just reread the thread


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Why is it that they always seem to stock on Thursdays?







I work every Thursday and always seem to miss everything, not that I would have been quick enough though.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

No, no, no, no no MerryOne. They are TOO too hard to get. You need it. Really you do. You need an "inspiration" diaper. You know, the teeny newborn diaper you hold onto and imagine filling it with your not yet conceived baby. It's far more important for you to have that. Really. i do NOT want to take anyone's diaper. They are super hard to get and anyone that got one really deserves it! I am *very* happy for the ones who scored.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Woah! Someone was very very thoughtful over the top sweet... someone scored one for me afterall!


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

That is awesome!!! Hooray!!!


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Spark

Oh good! Yay!!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks for rejoicing with me folks! Yay! I'm just beside myself excited!!!







Waaahooo! Many thanks to the mama that stalked with me in mind.









Oh, now I wish a new FM for everyone!







Sorry to those who didn't get one. I know it's sad!


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

So Claire, whatcha gonna get for your custom? Or, is the person who snagged it for you sending you a surprise? How exciting!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2emerson*
So Claire, whatcha gonna get for your custom? Or, is the person who snagged it for you sending you a surprise? How exciting!









Wellllll, since you asked...







And, I just sent PP, so it's officially mine... These are my top picks. I just asked to be surprised with one of them.
http://www.fluffymail.com/gallery/index.php?action=displayBig&iteminfo=set1|224sunon tan.jpg

http://www.fluffymail.com/gallery/index.php?action=displayBig&iteminfo=set1|270seali fe.jpg

http://www.fluffymail.com/gallery/index.php?action=displayBig&iteminfo=set1|241chine secharacters.jpg

http://www.fluffymail.com/gallery/index.php?action=displayBig&iteminfo=set1|11852261 .jpg

Ok, the idea of a little newborn in one of these is just too yummy!







Oh, man! I have a weakness... it's Fluffymail! Soooo thankful to my stalking angel!









ETA: Not sure why the links aren't working, but you can copy/paste them and they should work.


----------



## mrs rockstar (Apr 20, 2005)

Ohhhh lucky!! That's awesome that the other mama got it for you!!!


----------

